# CT--Free 7 yr old LH Female (Craigslist)



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

If a rescue or adopter needs help with transport, let me know. I'm only 15 minutes away from Enfield. 

http://hartford.craigslist.org/pet/985349920.html 












> Quote: Free German Sheperd Dog & Cat (Enfield)
> Reply to: [email protected] [?]
> Date: 2009-01-08, 4:29PM EST
> 
> ...


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

How sad. She sounds like such a good dog--getting along with children and cats. I hope that someone can help this girl before she (possibly) gets into the wrong hands.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sad for the dog AND the 13 year old cat....another one for our "best of the best"...


----------

